

5% for the chicken man - jamesibex

What would convince YC to look at a VERY late application for Summer 2014 batch? 
Paul Graham wants this application. 
He asked for it in 2008, as my idea absolutely nails #17 of his list of &quot;Start Ups We&#x27;d Like to Fund.&quot;&lt;p&gt;If extenuating circumstances count: I live in rural Nicaragua and only heard of YC weeks ago. I had no idea when the true, final deadline was as I couldn&#x27;t find an actual YC &#x27;14 start date anywhere. I was ready to send in the application 7 hours ago.&lt;p&gt;I understand there must be a cut-off date.
I understand the YC summer batch might start today (I could be there tomorrow). But I have worked for 9 months on this idea and it will not wait.
My application is done. The idea is simple. It could launch in a month. It will take YC maybe two minutes to realize the massive potential. They want this.  
 I had the entire application ready to go at about 1 AM last night (after my 1 minute intro video finally uploaded to YouTube - which took forever on my limacious internet connection).
I went to paste my answers into the online application and I read &quot;Sorry, we are no longer accepting applications for Summer 2014.&quot; 
Fuck me !  
Impossible.
But so it is.
And so here I sit in the jungle asking myself, and now you: &quot;What would convince YC to look at a VERY late application for Summer 2014 batch?&lt;p&gt;If I were in Mountain View right now, I would be on the side of the road, dressed in a bright yellow chicken costume (why not?), next to a huge hand-painted sign that reads: 
&quot;Hey Paul, I have #17 in my pocket. Please let me apply late. Jamesibex@gmail.com&quot;&lt;p&gt;In fact, I am willing to make this insane offer: 
I will give 5% equity of my start up to the first person (one person) who does this (chicken suit with sign), IF I get into the YC Summer 14 batch.
======
jamesibex
Thanks Zindlerb. A public demo would spawn 50 competitors - as this is a new
idea, not some tweak on existing stuff. "Basically impossible" is fine with
me. I just want them to read the application. Either way, I will take your
advice and I will continue to focus of the startup.

------
zindlerb
A public demo that made it to the top of HN would be a good start. Honestly,
it is so improbable you will get into ycominator that applying this late is
basically impossible. Just focus on your startup and wait till next round.

------
minimaxir
_Paul Graham wants this application. He asked for it in 2008_

PG is not at YC anymore.

~~~
jamesibex
Good point. But his ideas live on and his idea #17 written in 2008 still
applies. But you are correct. The chicken man sign should read: "Hey Sam, I
have P.G.'s #17 in my pocket..."

